# Coronavirus



## realtimeco (Mar 8, 2020)

Does a driver have right to refuse to transport a sick person?

if a passenger infects a driver and driver has to be isolated for 14 days is the passenger responsible for the drivers lost wages? Uber? Government?

what about all the passengers after the infected passenger, do they grounds for compensation? From whom?

if driver drives even though they are sicked, do passengers have right to compensation?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

realtimeco said:


> Does a driver have right to refuse to transport a sick person?
> 
> if a passenger infects a driver and driver has to be isolated for 14 days is the passenger responsible for the drivers lost wages? Uber? Government?
> 
> ...


There is a REAL possibility
There may be damn little travel by anyone in the Near Future.

Look at what is going on.

Let us hope Nations get a grip on this virus.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

realtimeco said:


> Does a driver have right to refuse to transport a sick person?
> 
> if a passenger infects a driver and driver has to be isolated for 14 days is the passenger responsible for the drivers lost wages? Uber? Government?
> 
> ...


There is zero legal precedent for that.


----------

